# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools >  مشکل عدم نمایش منو آبشاری در قالب

## mostafa272

با سلام

می خواستم به قالب جوملایی ام یه منو آبشاری اضافه کنم . یه قطعه کد که در صفحات html درست کار می کرد رو اضافه کردم ولی نمی دونم که چرا در قالبم نشون نمیده .
تو قسمت Error Console مرورگر یه خطا زده که: "b is null " و زیرش یه لینک که ارجاع داده به فایل mootools-more.js. همونطور که می دونید جوملا 2.5 هم با mootools 1.4.5 کار میکنه.

لطفا راهنمایی کنید.


$('header-nav').getElement('ul').getElements('li').each( function( elem ){
         var list = elem.getElement('ul');
         var myFx = new Fx.Slide(list).hide();
         elem.addEvents({
            'mouseenter' : function(){
               myFx.cancel();
               myFx.slideIn();
            },
            'mouseleave' : function(){
               myFx.cancel();
               myFx.slideOut();
            }
         });
      })
   });

----------

